# A question for babywearing mamas with big breasts



## Vick (Aug 15, 2003)

My friend wants to use a sling to carry her newborn. Ideally, she'd like to nurse her newborn in the sling while she's out and about with her 2 year old. Her breast size is 44G and worries that in her ring sling, the baby is too smothered by her breasts. Any thoughts from other mamas who wear their babies and have bigger breasts? What works for you? I am a 34D and didn't have the same situation with my ds.
Thank you in advance for your advice!
-Vicki


----------



## RosieTook (Sep 4, 2004)

This is an excellent question...I think I will







:

I am a 42 DD...thinking it's leaning more towards E(F?? is there an E, or does DD cover that??) now...but I have never been able to nurse in the sling, when I started out I had a narrower sling and it never worked...however...my SIL fixed my Maya like sling (homemade and much wider than my KKLPS) and now that I have it I tried the other day to nurse dd in the sling. Now dd is 11 months and over 25 lbs and we had never been able to do it before BUT we did it this time!!! I was shocked! I laid her with her feet out on the ring side of the sling and her body lying along by my waist...it was not pretty...but it worked. I plan to practice it more and more!

And with the next babe I will know how to do it from day one! I know you will get lots of good advice to pass on here!


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

What kind of ring sling does she have?? Padded or unpadded?
I think that an unpadded one would actually be the ideal solution for your friend because it is so adjustable that no way the baby would get smothered by it.
I wear 42DD and I can nurse the easiest with the one shoulder carriers (like ring slings and pouches)


----------



## Vick (Aug 15, 2003)

My friend has an unpadded ring sling. She is coming over this afternoon for some help from me. I am going to also let her try my didymos (scarf sling) to see if the newborn hold in that might lend more support to getting the baby in the right position.

Also going to try using a cloth diaper or two to arrange & support baby and/or the breast.

Rosie, your story is interesting. I wonder if it is just easier to position the baby when they're older? I could do it when my babe was a newborn but I wasn't as large as my friend.

Anxiously awaiting more advice!
-Vicki


----------



## pinky (Nov 21, 2001)

I have a very large chest and love my ring slings. It's mostly what I carried my wee one in as a newborn. I do think it helps to have one with independently adjustable rails, but I think that's true for anyone.

The only carrier that hasn't really worked for me was a hotsling--I think when you're busty, something adjustable really works better.


----------



## Jaz_Trio (Oct 16, 2004)

You might also try a Mei Tai....I have heard and read that alot of big breasted momma's have alot of luck with them and nursing. I know I can nurs rather well in mine, course I am only a 36 DD


----------



## Vick (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks for the ideas, Mamas! Keep them coming. I will see her in about three hours!







:


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

because I am big breasted, I cannot stand or walk and nurse at the same time. So I keep the baby in my lap and nurse with the ring sling wrapped around us- not supporting the baby. It keeps it cozy in there, and I support her on my lap and hold her to my breast. One hand free of course to hold back the excess...boob... :LOL
I envy those mamas who can do stuff while nursing.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm a 44H (or I, I can't remember).

I was able to nurse in a maya wrap ring sling.

What I found to be the most important thing was to have a wash cloth as a support for under my breast. When my breast was at the correct angle, I didn't have any nursing stress.


----------



## morgainesmama (Sep 1, 2004)

When baby is newish, like under 6 months, I am a 36f. EE=DD, f=DDD, etc, to answer above ...

I have nursed successfully in a cradle hold in my RS. Baby is low, and it took practice to get it just right. Here's a photo of a similar position in a gauze wrap: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...c/0b6d232b.jpg

and here's my other fave position in a RS, pouch (has to be a git too big) or rebozo, because I can prop my boob on baby's chest and put his head just beyond the nipple, so it's perfect (you'll see the tie is not perfect but my ex had no patience for photos so I had to take what I could get!)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...r/MVC-702F.jpg

My friend, who's fairly busty, likes to nurse T2T and just holds her boob up in the air. I tend to carry my tiny babies in this position when they're not nursing: um, ok, I can't find a photo with my fave carry. It's high up on the shoulder with the sling super snug, so the whole babe is curled up above my breasts. But I found this photo: http://www.borntolove.com/sling-in-use.jpg of what appears to be a fairly busty mama.

With my third, my fave was a back carry in a wrap.

FWIW, I have never had success hands-free nursing in a mei tai. Anything that requires me to manually lift my breast for nursing doesn't work for me, as hands-free is why I nurse in a sling/wrap, and to lower baby to my nipple level in a MT he'd be down round my knees, as they hover about 2" above my belly button once unfettered







.

Just my 2 cents, but the biggest I've ever been is a DDD.

Kristi


----------



## katsam (Mar 3, 2005)

I could never master that, but it sounds like everyone has a lot of good sugestions!


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

popping in to say my boobs are pretty huge. the biggest i got was a J.







: holding the db w/out nursing was simple. it never looked like they were about to suffocate. nursing was a bit more challenging. the trick is to let the baby hang low. dont fight gravity. big boobs hang low. i never saw the point of propping them up b/c the weight would inevitably pull the nipple out of the babys mouth and hurt me and upset them. its always easier to put the head on the opposite side of the rings. then you latch on at the level of where the boob falls and tighten up enough to hold everything still. and this is good for another reason...holding the baby low helps cover the tummy. i never had $ for fancy nursing tops, so most of the time it was just tshirts for me. i could care less who sees my boob, but my tummy is a closley guarded secret! LOL i wish i had pics. hmmm, maybe my 3.75 yo will pose for one...LOL


----------

